# Foam gun cases Hold Moisture?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

So some scientist that makes the foam that goes in your handgun/rifle cases was talking awhile back saying that this foam holds a certain amount of moisture regardless. Has anyone heard this before? Are there any true reports or studies about this?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes,if you leave metal in a foam line case,the metal will rust.
The foam also absorbs oil, so I just spray genuine imitation WD40 in the foam, then place my metal piece inside for short periods.

You could just take the foam out of the gun case and throw it in s bucket of saopy water and wash your vehicle with it.
Not in Michigan today though.It's a sponge


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I took a gunsmithing correspondence course and they taught the same thing. Bad to store long term.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yep, never a storage option. I only uses cases for transport.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good to know this. Every since I've heard this, I've not stored them in foam, just use for transport like Kauboy stated.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Same with cloth cases. Also the felt in your gun cabinet where the barrel rests will suck the oil off and rust at point of contact. Changed all mine to rubber.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Saw this recently.

The rusty gun:


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Rust issues depend to a great extent where you live and also the climate control system of your home.

Foam, however......is bad most anywhere. 

Quality cloth cases can be used for storage much of the time, but you should leave an opening so air can circulate.

I keep the air and heat going all year (in their respective seasons) and my home humidity stays at optimum levels, so I never have worries about rust.


----------

